# The House Of Mandys - July 2016



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

*The House Of Mandys!​*
Every so often I decide on one big trip, usually miles from my hometown, meeting up with Cunningplan just after christmas was a must, as over the few weeks leading to it, myself, nakedeye, blod and cunningplan got to work on some research and map scanning, not wanting to look on forums, we decided to find some new explores, ones not many know or no one had been too, this proved more easy than difficult uncovering many at the start of the year. This was one of them!

We knew what to expect as we had visited at night to make sure it was actually worth checking, an upon shining a torch in the window to see the piano, we had it mapped for earlier next morning.
I had a rough idea what to expect having seen a few shots of it on a website as it was up for sale, unsure if it sold but I hope it has as I found it an absolute dream place to live, surrounded by no one close to mountains it was brilliant.

While cunningplan and blod decided they had enough of looking about and taking pictures, they began waiting for me as I wanted clouds to appear and light in certain rooms to give off more of an ambiance. I did love the pastel colours inside here and working with the light. We had explored a place earlier that day packed and just full of clutter, so seeing one with little decay apart from some walls an upstairs being a creaking deathtrap the minor items remaining made for some excellent use of the 40mm and 50mm.

The last resident to live here was named Mandy and apparently she was a hairdresser​ 

_*Anyway on with the Mockingbird Moodiness!*_​ ​



















































































More coming soon! I have 12 memory cards still packed from January to right now and five trips planned, I really need to share more locations with you and clear some space  Cheers for looking as always ​


----------



## HughieD (Jul 28, 2016)

Some lovely colours in these. Good work MB.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Some lovely colours in these. Good work MB.



Cheers HughieD, I wanted to really show the colours inside here, aswel as keep it natural, the piano room was the trickiest room to capture, but it gave me a few mins to play it at least!


----------



## krela (Jul 28, 2016)

Great stuff MB.


----------



## smiler (Jul 28, 2016)

Loved the tiles, nice one,MB, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

krela said:


> Great stuff MB.



Thanks Krela much appreciated!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

smiler said:


> Loved the tiles, nice one,MB, Thanks



The tiles are abit odd but they certainly catch your eye as you enter the main kitchen, cheers Smiler


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2016)

You have captured really well,great images.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> You have captured really well,great images.



Thanks Flyboy I rather loved this place


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 28, 2016)

Superb photos. That house is in not too bad condition, worth a renovation.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Superb photos. That house is in not too bad condition, worth a renovation.



Minor decay downstairs, upstairs floors are bendy and creaky! Cheers Hugh


----------



## Potter (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice work. That last one: Interesting little room


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 29, 2016)

Potter said:


> Nice work. That last one: Interesting little room



Thank you Potter, the last shot is infact a small room in the house, unsure why but it seemed odd and away from other rooms, maybe an old office was in there, unsure :/


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 1, 2016)

Lovely stuff as always!


----------



## pineapplesnail (Aug 1, 2016)

looks great, can't help but imagine what that decor looked like in all its former glory.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 3, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Lovely stuff as always!



Thank you dude  much appreciated!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 3, 2016)

pineapplesnail said:


> looks great, can't help but imagine what that decor looked like in all its former glory.



I bet it was wonderful! thank you


----------



## druid (Aug 3, 2016)

Love the exterior image and the first banister shot. The bathroom door is a stunner (I'm a big fan of mauve!) - excellent use of DoF


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 3, 2016)

druid said:


> Love the exterior image and the first banister shot. The bathroom door is a stunner (I'm a big fan of mauve!) - excellent use of DoF



Thank you druid!  I happily use prime lenses and love experimenting with depth of field, aswel as getting some close ups where possible, hate the use of one lens so often take 4/7 with me, glad its noticed!


----------



## Dam_01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ooooooo like these!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 6, 2016)

Dam_01 said:


> Ooooooo like these!



Thank you glad you do


----------

